# Intel Core i7 4800MQ regularly reaching temps in Celsius over 95+



## jerdev

Hello, world. This is my first post on the website!

I use CPUID and its always up, along with the task manager and the Intel Turbo Boost Monitor. I have three monitors, the one fixed to the laptop, and two other ones and i just put the above programs running on one of them just to monitor specs.

Anyways, I see that my CPU reaches pretty high temperatures regularly, even without doing any cpu intensive work [browsing the internet/etc...]. It idles around 70 C, but at times reaches 99 C and even 100 C at times.

My laptop is set on a table so there is airflow, but I'm just using my laptop's stock cooling fans to cool the system; I have yet to purchase a laptop cooler.

Is this normal for an Intel Core i7 4800MQ processor?


----------



## Cromewell

Tjunction for that processor is 100°C (max die temperature). You'll trigger throttling and and then a shutdown before it starts to burn though. The docs are a little hard to read, had to ninja edit this 

That seems pretty hot for a 47W part but in a laptop I expect the cooling is pretty limited. Is the ambient temperature pretty high where you are?


----------



## jerdev

Cromewell said:


> Tjunction for that processor is 100°C (max die temperature). You'll trigger throttling and and then a shutdown before it starts to burn though. The docs are a little hard to read, had to ninja edit this
> 
> That seems pretty hot for a 47W part but in a laptop I expect the cooling is pretty limited. Is the ambient temperature pretty high where you are?



I also had my laptop custom built by Digital Storm.

And temperature here in my room is about 22 C.

Right now the cpu temp is around 70-80 C, but when more power is needed, it goes to the 90s.


----------



## Cromewell

I have read a lot of people saying their 4800MQ runs into the 90s, that said it still seems a bit silly that you are approaching the throttle point in a 22 degree room.

You've checked that your vents aren't plugged with dust or anything? And the fan is definitely running? It should make a fair amount of noise at full speed.

You're best bet might be to contact their support. It could be there's a known problem that they can fix for you.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

That temperature is WAY TO HIGH!
As Cromewell said...did you check the vents?

It can also be that the thermal paste is bad even though it shouldn't be,but it's possible.

You also said that when you are not even doing anything CPU intensive that the temperature is 70 and sometimes reaches even 100! 
It shouldn't be like that.It's a huge miracle that your CPU still works lol...

You should contact their customer support and report this right away because 100 C is A LOT and the CPU suffers all the time.It won't last much longer under that heat...


----------



## Virssagòn

Read some reviews from MSI gaming laptops including this cpu, all of them got pretty hot and reached the 90s, but I don't know if it's normal or not... Just wanted to mention it.


----------



## G80FTW

Just throwing this out there, I had a P4 Northwood processor reach over 120c before and it still worked fine. And their maximum operating temperature was about 75c.

But Id say reaching 100c daily would certainly shorten the life of that processor significantly.


----------



## Virssagòn

G80FTW said:


> Just throwing this out there, I had a P4 Northwood processor reach over 120c before and it still worked fine. And their maximum operating temperature was about 75c.
> 
> But Id say reaching 100c daily would certainly shorten the life of that processor significantly.



The sensors must have been wrong, there's no CPU that can perform his tasks at 120°c, gladly your cpu didn't melt. The corrision would kill your cpu within a month...


----------



## G80FTW

SmileMan said:


> The sensors must have been wrong, there's no CPU that can perform his tasks at 120°c, gladly your cpu didn't melt. The corrision would kill your cpu within a month...



It was only at 120c for a few minutes before I noticed it.  Why would it melt? The melting temperature of silicon is 1400c.

What happened was the heatsink was not clamped down properly.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Man just imagine that heat...100 C!!! 
I would immediately turn off the computer and take a look at the heatsink,thermal paste,fans and wether the airflow is filled all the way with dust or not...

It would be a big pity if such a nice CPU dies because of the high temperatures which could have probably been taken care of...


----------

